
Design Vault – UI patterns and design inspiration from real products - daleanthony
https://designvault.io
======
daleanthony
Hey HN, I just launched Design Vault - a UI pattern and design inspiration
library for designers, developers & product managers to help:

\- Explore best practices and common UI patterns

\- Find inspiration from the worlds best apps and websites

\- Evaluate device-specific interactions

\- Research competitors

It's early days and my main focus right now is populating the site and adding
content as often as I can, once it's well populated I'll be working to add new
features and grow the community.

Feedback and app suggestions are more than welcome.

